# can you cancel a getaway?



## lobsterlover (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I already know the answer to this but wondered if you can get a refund without insurance.
Thanks, I've looked everywhere for this answer.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

lobsterlover said:


> I think I already know the answer to this but wondered if you can get a refund without insurance.
> Thanks, I've looked everywhere for this answer.



No, II getaways are non-refundable. You can gift it to family or friends.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the policy regarding Getaways.



> 3. II’s Exchange Cancellation Policies do not apply to Getaway and
> Interval Options Confirmations. *Any cancellation of a Getaway
> Conﬁrmation results in the loss of the Getaway resort accommodations
> and all fees paid. Getaway fees will not be refunded under any
> ...


----------

